# Mahindra 1628



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

I found a good deal on a 2008 Mahindra 1628 4x4 hst, with loader, blower, cab w/ soft doors, glass front, heater in it, and grader blade, forgot the hours i think he said around 200, he wants 18,000 for it, what do you all think about these tractors, good? is it a good deal? it is a 28hp


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

bigbadbrad;1265718 said:


> I found a good deal on a 2008 Mahindra 1628 4x4 hst, with loader, blower, cab w/ soft doors, glass front, heater in it, and grader blade, forgot the hours i think he said around 200, he wants 18,000 for it, what do you all think about these tractors, good? is it a good deal? it is a 28hp


I always say if you can't pronounce the name stay away. Stick with a company that has a good dealer network.


----------

